# Fish Id please?



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Is this a lion fish?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

No, it is a Sea Robin. Here is a link. http://identifyfish.blogspot.com/2010/09/sea-robin.html


John


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

for sure a sea robin


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm actually more concerned with the shadow. It looks like the guy on top is holding a GIANT 2 foot long D.O.A. shrimp.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Sea Robbin. Cut the belly strip off rig up Carolina style and wait for the flounder to kill it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao it does look like the guy is holding a giant Doa!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> I'm actually more concerned with the shadow. It looks like the guy on top is holding a GIANT 2 foot long D.O.A. shrimp.


 
The shadow in the top right looks like a guy holding a 8 pound Sea Robin by it's dorsal (if you turn your head to the left).


----------

